
Apple building store in Melbourne’s Federation Square, residents slam tech giant - jmurphyau
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/apple-building-store-in-melbournes-federation-square-residents-slam-tech-giant/news-story
======
The_suffocated
The link seems to be broken.

